# what's wrong with my dog?



## askformore (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi guys,
I never run into this problem before. My female chihuahua is always very sweet and nice. but today she started jumping up and trying to bite my shorts. She kept trying to bite me, she kept jumping up trying to bite my shorts etc. she bit me on my thigh and its purple and red. a little blood, what is wrong with her? She is chasing after me trying to bite me, at the point where im scared of her. She is full of energy, she is still running around upstairs like crazy. CAn someone please help me, what's going on? And when I don't play with her she start whimpering and crying, but when I go up she started jumping and biting me... she lick me on my face earlier.. but then she started biting me, now it's actually some damage and im scared to go up, shes chasing after me. help,


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

Is she just playing rough?


----------



## askformore (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't know, she is about 12 weeks now. and since the day I got her this never happen, could it be because she is teething? How do I make her to stop trying to bite me?Se always bite on my pants, etc and won't let go, and I told her no biting. and tonight I wore shorts she was jumping up trying to bite me, and she bit my thigh. she is normally good, but when she is hyper or full of energy she goes crazy, now she is done it's quiet upstairs I think she is sleeping. but how do I stop her aggressive play and not try to bite me? please help


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

Here is a thread about biting that got a lot of response from members. 

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=32748&highlight=biting

I suggest reading that and this website about NILIF training. Now is the time to start.

http://www.sspca.org/Dogs/TANSTAAFL.html
or:
http://k9deb.com/nilif.htm

There is nothing wrong with your dog she just needs you to teach her in a way she understands what you expect of her. She might need more exercise too...they have a lot of energy at that age.
Hope this helps.


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Please dont despair*



askformore said:


> Hi guys,
> I never run into this problem before. My female chihuahua is always very sweet and nice. but today she started jumping up and trying to bite my shorts. She kept trying to bite me, she kept jumping up trying to bite my shorts etc. she bit me on my thigh and its purple and red. a little blood, what is wrong with her? She is chasing after me trying to bite me, at the point where im scared of her. She is full of energy, she is still running around upstairs like crazy. CAn someone please help me, what's going on? And when I don't play with her she start whimpering and crying, but when I go up she started jumping and biting me... she lick me on my face earlier.. but then she started biting me, now it's actually some damage and im scared to go up, shes chasing after me. help,


My Nya was like this from 8 weeks to 5 months. I was at my wwits end. She constantly bit at me. I am a softe....not good. People on this site and my vet suggested many things, what finally sunk in was bitter apple spray or a drop of hot sauce on the tongue and Id reinfoce bad play with a bully stick or what have you.After 1 month all I had to do was hold up the bottle. Those days use to have me in anxiety mode.Good luck! PLease feel free to pm me if you wish!


----------



## OrchardLane (Aug 30, 2008)

Your puppy is trying to play with you like she would another puppy. Nipping, jumping etc like that are play factors for young pups. Since she has taken this too far and broken the skin it is time to step up and be the pack leader.

She sees you as another puppy. In order to succeed in future training etc, it is important for you to be the leader. Leaders do not accept this kind of behavior. It is not safe. If she does this with you she could easily do this to a child.

I would start with putting her on a feeding schedule. You need to pretend to eat first (we use crackers by the feed bowl and we eat them and when we are done we make the dog sit and then the dog can eat). This establishes YOU as the pack leader.

Then you can use the "tie" method. This is simply having a 6' leash tied to your waist and to your pup. Where you go the pup goes. This is also a non-aggressive way to show dominance AND it helps with bonding and allows you to supervise her!

Your pup needs to work for everything she gets. She wants a toy - make her sit. She wants a treat - make her come. Once you are the pack leader you will have the respect you need to correct behaviors quickly.

Now, while you are working on becoming the leader - when she jumps up - Say DOWN and turn quickly ignoring her. If she nips - YELP loudly (you need to do this loud enough to startle her). You can escalate this if needed by isolating her when she behaves this way until she is quiet and calm or by carrying a squirt bottle with you. So if she nips YELP and squirt - when she is quiet and calm praise her. If she jumps say DOWN/squirt and when she is calm and quiet praise her.

I would suggest you get Tamar Geller's book The Loved Dog. It is a great easy to read and implement training tool and Chihuahuas eat her method up.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Wow! When she bit your thigh she left a black and blue and some blood...that sounds like more than play to me, unless she got you by accident but that is still pretty intense? My large dogs have never left a mark like that on me playing?


----------



## Tora-Oni (Sep 13, 2008)

OrchardLane said:


> Your puppy is trying to play with you like she would another puppy. Nipping, jumping etc like that are play factors for young pups. Since she has taken this too far and broken the skin it is time to step up and be the pack leader.
> 
> She sees you as another puppy. In order to succeed in future training etc, it is important for you to be the leader. Leaders do not accept this kind of behavior. It is not safe. If she does this with you she could easily do this to a child.
> 
> ...



I agree with OrchardLane, plu the book she is talking about makes me want to get it, I already bought dummies for chihuahuas and that was really helpful since I've never owned a small dog, and getting one I need to know whats instore for me or if I can take on the demands. 

One thing about dogs is you have to learn how they learn, otherwise its difficult teaching them. Sounds like your puppy is just growing up and yes you will need to establish that pack leader status if you want her to stop.


----------



## OrchardLane (Aug 30, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> Wow! When she bit your thigh she left a black and blue and some blood...that sounds like more than play to me, unless she got you by accident but that is still pretty intense? My large dogs have never left a mark like that on me playing?


Nothing mentioned above states she was being aggressive and it seems like rough play.

Nipping while jumping especially for small dogs can lead to accidental wounds as it ends up being a pinch/pull type of bite and this is especially true if they are trying to tug on clothing to get the owner's attention which seems like the case in hand.

Some small dogs take it to the extreme and want to hang off of the clothing of their owner which means if they grab skin by accident .... bruising/blood is usually the end result.

It doesn't take much to break skin in sensitive areas and the human thigh has several areas where the skin is especially susceptible to injury.


----------



## askformore (Oct 9, 2008)

Well today when I feed her I change my style. I tell her to sit down until she sit after a few minutes then I give her food. I learn it somewhere on the internet, I let her beg for it. I am a new dog owner as I never had a dog before, so I might not have trained her well. And her toys I just leave them everywhere for her to play, so whenever she wants she can get them. I think I should take it away from her? And only give her when she is good? Well I know that when she jump and bite me it was just an accident, but it still hurts and she even growls. Normally she is very nice and sweet, only when she is super hyper and full of energy she does that. Like she is going crazy, she runs around ALOT, and it usually happens at night only. During the day time its very rare, Anyways I'm trying my very best to teach her not to bite for another month, until I get her fully vaccinated then I will probably bring her to training class. And I read somewhere when they bite grab their mouth not by the nose and said no, well I'm new so hopefully I gain experiences after these situations. DO you guys think because I kind of spoil her, and not strict enough? Anyways if I ahve any problems I'll ask for help. Thanks alot guys


----------



## askformore (Oct 9, 2008)

oh and one more thign guys, it wasn't a big mark, just a little one, but it was small kind of swollen and red, today it's just a little bit red. I know my puppy, she is VERY sweet, I think stuff like this happens. But its a no no when it leave a mark, any kind of mark big or small. Well it's my puppy I'm gonna take on the challenge of changing that behaviour.


----------



## OrchardLane (Aug 30, 2008)

askformore said:


> Well today when I feed her I change my style. I tell her to sit down until she sit after a few minutes then I give her food. I learn it somewhere on the internet, I let her beg for it. I am a new dog owner as I never had a dog before, so I might not have trained her well. And her toys I just leave them everywhere for her to play, so whenever she wants she can get them. I think I should take it away from her? And only give her when she is good? Well I know that when she jump and bite me it was just an accident, but it still hurts and she even growls. Normally she is very nice and sweet, only when she is super hyper and full of energy she does that. Like she is going crazy, she runs around ALOT, and it usually happens at night only. During the day time its very rare, Anyways I'm trying my very best to teach her not to bite for another month, until I get her fully vaccinated then I will probably bring her to training class. And I read somewhere when they bite grab their mouth not by the nose and said no, well I'm new so hopefully I gain experiences after these situations. DO you guys think because I kind of spoil her, and not strict enough? Anyways if I ahve any problems I'll ask for help. Thanks alot guys


She should have to earn her toys. So pick them the toys and only give them to her when she has performed a command.

You don't want to make her beg for food or toys - that will not help you gain respect or control - you will make her resent you. You want her to sit or come or something. A command. As soon as she does it. Praise her and give her the food or the toy.

Growling does not necessarily mean aggression. Growling is a play voice too and she seems to feel she is dominant over you so that is why she is being vocal when she is jumping etc - in her mind YOU are not listening to her command to play. You need to be the leader and take her out of that role. Otherwise this behavior will escalate. 

Never put your hand over the dog's muzzle to teach them not to bite - this actually can encourage head shyness and the urge to bite. 

This is very serious and you need to go get Tamar's book ASAP.


----------



## askformore (Oct 9, 2008)

thanks alot orchard for all the tips, very appreciate it.


----------

